
Show HN: Nine9s: No-fuss uptime monitoring for developers - sonicrocketman
https://nine9s.cloud/?ref=hn
======
sonicrocketman
Developer here!

Nine9s is a service providing simple, no-fuss uptime monitoring for developers
on a budget. If you're in the market for inexpensive, but powerful, Uptime
Monitoring, then please check out Nine9s. It's got text message, email, and
Webhook alerts and a full REST API.

Announcement Blog Post:
[https://brianschrader.com/](https://brianschrader.com/)

Product Roadmap: [https://nine9s.cloud/kb/feature-
roadmap](https://nine9s.cloud/kb/feature-roadmap)

Nine9s and the Environment:
[https://nine9s.cloud/kb/infrastructure](https://nine9s.cloud/kb/infrastructure)

